# [Build Log] Dragon Sigil (Name pending)



## TriggerWolf (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey guys, I finally got all the hardware needed to start building my new rig. This will be somewhat a live update log, as I'll be posting as I build up the computer.

So, without further adieu, here it begins. 

*All the goodies that I bought.*







*EVGA GTX 670*






*Maximus V Formula/Thunder FX*






*Core i5 3570k*






*Kingston HyperX Beast DDR3 2133MHz CL11*






*Corsair Hydro H100i, my first step into watercooling*






And last but not least, *Corsair Graphite 600T SE*






Thanks for watching! I'll keep updating this.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 29, 2012)

sub


----------



## TriggerWolf (Dec 29, 2012)

Alright, let's get on with more updates!


*Cracked open *







*Getting hardware in*










*Already owned stuff that I'll still be using, from left to right: GTX470, Auzentech X-Fi Forte, LSI MegaRAID 9264-8i*





*Moar hardware in xD*






That's all for now, I'll be back in a little.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 29, 2012)

what are your plans for requiring the GTX 470 and GTX 670 together? You do know you can't run them in SLI?

nevermind, I see in your system specs now.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Dec 29, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> what are your plans for requiring the GTX 470 and GTX 670 together? You do know you can't run them in SLI?
> 
> nevermind, I see in your system specs now.






Alright, here's another update. This one took quite a while to get up since it's the most tedious part in building a rig... Cable management.

*Here's the PSU I'll be using, it was a royal pain in the rear to take out of the P190, those who know the innards of that case know what I mean.*






*Partial cable management done. I will need to get some nice braided extensions in order to avoid the bare wires being seen.*







*These will be the hard drives I'll be using now, I had them laying around for a few months but I never got to use them since I was having some serious write speed issues on my previous rig, I hope these work better on this new one, because I suspect, from everything I did to troubleshoot it is down to the chipset of the SII Extreme.*





*Cable management from the front is complete. I can't do any better because of the lack braided extensions. The 12v CPU cable got there REALLY close...*






*Cable management on the back. Quite messy. lol *






Taking suggestions on braided extensions. Should I get red, or white, or if there's such, red and white? Any brands I should look for?


Stay tuned for moar


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 29, 2012)

TriggerWolf said:


> Taking suggestions on braided extensions. Should I get red, or white, or if there's such, red and white? Any brands I should look for?
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for moar



NZXT have great extensions try those


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 29, 2012)

wow you update fast


----------



## TriggerWolf (Dec 29, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> NZXT have great extensions try those



Alright, thanks! I'll take a look.



de.das.dude said:


> wow you update fast



LOL. I'm in the process of upgrading ever since around 12:30 PM, it's now 6:11 PM over here. xD


----------



## TriggerWolf (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry for the late update. Took a trip to the movies xD

Here's the few last shots.

*1600RPM Scythe S-Flex for the pull on the rad, since these offer a very nice air flow, I thought they would be better as pull config, leaving the stock H100i fans as push*







*H100i finally put in place, it was a nice pain in the rear to put it there in push/pull config, I had to place the rad slightly offset to the left of the case as the corsair fans would hit the CPU power connector and the Fusion barbs, so the Scythe fans are not 100% centered with the rad*







*Finally all put together, after about 7 hours later  Oh yeah, I also moved the Zalman MFC-2 to this case to control the temps, the front and rear fan of the case and power usage*







*After getting home from the movie, I powered on the beast, it screams like a tornado due to the 2700RPM Corsair fans, but it's music to my ears *







*We got contact!  I have to install windows on a spare SATA HDD as somehow I am unable to enter the RAID card boot GUI to configure the 4 450s for RAID, so I need to install the software in windows to do it prior to installing on the SAS HDDs *







It's past 1:30 AM, not to mention my room being a mess from taking one computer apart and building another.


Thanks for watching


----------



## Xenturion (Dec 30, 2012)

That's a really solid build. Didn't skimp on any parts and took the time to fully utilize that case and do the cables right.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Dec 31, 2012)

Xenturion said:


> That's a really solid build. Didn't skimp on any parts and took the time to fully utilize that case and do the cables right.



Thanks! Well, I sure did take my time, just about 7 hours to fully get this rig up and running! I already did some benchmarks too. Games that my last rig ran between 30 and 40 FPS, this one runs at a solid 60!

Also, I never got a computer OCed this fast. Took me about 30 seconds to just set the multi to x45 and 1.285v on the vCore and it was up and running stable (at least gaming stable for a couple of hours). I wonder if I can make it lower on vCore with some other tweaks. 


Cheers.


----------

